# Great guitar for humble dosh.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just bought one of these. Terrific.

I've had all sorts over the years but left them at home due to sore hands and my inability to play simple stuff. Anyway, here in Spain I noticed that my hands didn't hurt any more and so thoughtI'd try one of these. It is just amazingly good.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B015JBLOQI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bargain. Ive seen a few of those sub £100 guitars and generally they are ****e but the reviews are good for that. Once you put them through a decent pedal board you can make anything sound great these days. I could do with a cheapo electric for the van, i dont really like bringing my Ibanez as its worth a few quid and I have a history of breaking them.

Give us a tune then!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah a Telecaster lookalike, looks good. Always wanted a Tele, have issues with arthritis in fingers so just dream about it now.
Had great fun jamming with school chums in my teens before the joints gave up.
(That’s finger joints btw) :- )

Jeez Barry will be looking for a drummer now to form a Who tribute band .

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Go for it lads. It's as good as lots of Teles I've played. At that price how can you go wrong.

Terry my fingers have improved living in Spain. I didn't notice anything till one day I just realised they weren't sore any more. I've got a pile of guitars at home but buying that was cheaper than having one sent over. Glad I didn't. Nothing I have at home is as good as this. It is just amazingly good.

You are always tempted to say good for the price. This isn't good for the price. It's good at any price. Go for it. Baz you need it just for the difference in tone.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tempted. Whats the action like? Generally cheap guitars (well even not so cheap ones) need adjusting when you get them. Pal of mine bought a cheap fender package a couple of years ago in that ball park and it was totally ****e.

What are you playing it through in the van?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> ........
> 
> What are you playing it through in the van?


Must be one of these, I can hear him up in Torredembarra. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The action is very good indeed. It needs to be for my out of practice fingers. I've never been interested in playing bad guitars. It's just too hard.

I bought a Vox AC2. It is very, very small. As I opened the box I thought "That's going back". But actually it's OK. I'll keep it. Though I may buy a bigger (proper?) amp too.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AC2RV-Rhyt...words=Vox+AC2&qid=1566386696&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Just bought one of these. Terrific.
> 
> I've had all sorts over the years but left them at home due to sore hands and my inability to play simple stuff. Anyway, here in Spain I noticed that my hands didn't hurt any more and so thoughtI'd try one of these. It is just amazingly good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B015JBLOQI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Alan, I checked it out - my husband is interested - but amazon say not delivering to mainland Spain (we are in Barcelona) Did you get it in U.K.?
Sal


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

MyGalSal said:


> Alan, I checked it out - my husband is interested - but amazon say not delivering to mainland Spain (we are in Barcelona) Did you get it in U.K.?
> Sal


I'm also in Spain ATM and use Amazon.es, check if it's on there.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No it wasn't on amazon.es. I got it on .co.uk. I have a brother who has a mail order business and ships loads of stuff all over the world using UPS. I get stuff sent to his warehouse and he has it sent on for me. Paying their rates it's not too expensive, £20 or so for my guitar.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! £50 for a little amp with all those features. I bought a little wooden battery and mains powered amp a few years ago. No idea why I bought it really as Ive never used it apart from at the croft meet in 2014 but it runs out of power after two hours. Cost about £250 I think.

If you get a pedal thats also a USB interface you could play through that and use headphones, plug it into your laptop or PC and you can then play along full chat on number 11 to anything on youtube or even a Bazza Bingo track!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Blimey! £50 for a little amp with all those features. I bought a little wooden battery and mains powered amp a few years ago. No idea why I bought it really as Ive never used it apart from at the croft meet in 2014 but it runs out of power after two hours. Cost about £250 I think.
> 
> If you get a pedal thats also a USB interface you could play through that and use headphones, plug it into your laptop or PC and you can then play along full chat on number 11 to anything on youtube or even a Bazza Bingo track!


Jeez Alan, don't be sucked into a Bazza play along. One Rock God here is enough for us.

Poor Ray will convulse !

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Baz is a great deal better than I am. I wouldn't think of playing in front of people.

I like guitars and I can amuse myself with them. I did play bass for a fairly busy band years ago but bass is not a lot of fun alone. I have no talent but was willing to learn. Our lead guitarist was a Carrick lad. His name is Ivan Gilliland, he is a nice lad, can hear a thing once and play it. He led me through difficult stuff. He's done a lot since, even if he is a bit hard to find on the net. He was and it seems still is very modest check out Phil Coulter, Sinead O'Connor and Celtic Thunder. There's an American muso of the same name don't confuse the two. 

Do you remember the showband Flames being based in Carrick Terry?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Baz is a great deal better than I am. I wouldn't think of playing in front of people.
> 
> I like guitars and I can amuse myself with them. I did play bass for a fairly busy band years ago but bass is not a lot of fun alone. I have no talent but was willing to learn. Our lead guitarist was a Carrick lad. His name is Ivan Gilliland, he is a nice lad, can hear a thing once and play it. He led me through difficult stuff. He's done a lot since, even if he is a bit hard to find on the net. He was and it seems still is very modest check out Phil Coulter, Sinead O'Connor and Celtic Thunder. There's an American muso of the same name don't confuse the two.
> 
> Do you remember the showband Flames being based in Carrick Terry?


No Alan, I'm really a blow in to Carrick, only been there 30 years.

I just caught the tail end of the showband scene but I did see The Freshmen quite a few times in The Flamingo in Ballymena and Milanos in Bangor.

They had great harmonies and performed some great Beach Boys numbers, like most show bands their versatility was amazing. The first link is them at a reunion George Jones pulled together, even getting on a bit they still sound good to me. Happy days remembered.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

erneboy
I bought a Vox AC2. It is very said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AC2RV-Rhythm-Mini-Guitar-Amplifier/dp/B071K8MRDV/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Vox+AC2&qid=1566386696&s=gateway&sr=8-1[/URL]


Ha ha , mine's about half that size - but it's really good too.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vox-Ampl...358660&hash=item442075749f:g:R3MAAOSwUlxaL6IS


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't sleep, nothing unusual and thought this was a joke thread, it has put a smile on my face.
Terry's last post and the songs the Freshmen are singing especially.
I am now imagining the Factsmen performing together, I'm sure Barry would be able to fit you 4 together on one YouTube video. 😄 who would have guessed we had so many guitarists amongst us.
I started to learn the accordion when I was 40 and read music, was getting on really well so Hans bought me an accordion of my own, but a year later I had to give it up, I couldn't even pick it up because I had developed arthritis in my spine, I would have been famous by now I bet it I'd kept it up. 😄


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I can't sleep, nothing unusual and thought this was a joke thread, it has put a smile on my face.
> Terry's last post and the songs the Freshmen are singing especially.
> I am now imagining the Factsmen performing together, I'm sure Barry would be able to fit you 4 together on one YouTube video. 😄 who would have guessed we had so many guitarists amongst us.
> I started to learn the accordion when I was 40 and read music, was getting on really well so Hans bought me an accordion of my own, but a year later I had to give it up, I couldn't even pick it up because I had developed arthritis in my spine, I would have been famous by now I bet it I'd kept it up. 😄


Yeah Jan watching those videos gave me a warm glow and brought back many memories.

Please don't encourage Barry it'll only end badly, although 'The Remainers' might be a better name. Although that would rule Peter out. :- )

If you pick up the accordion again these folk have a vacancy, but keep the twelfth of July free. :- )






Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

@ 3.35, so it´s true Elvis is not dead, he's now playing the accordion and living in Ireland :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Accordion to you.

Ah hink ats is orr brorr.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never too late to get into music Jan! You could be in the band! How about the triangle? 

Could give you something to focus on. Well not the triangle obviously but something else.

Internet collaborations are brilliant now as well. My singer "Tash" as you know is 250 miles away and our last two tracks the music was recorded at home, her vocal recorded in maidenhead and both were finished and mixed here on Flamborough head in the van in a field with no ehu.

We could record you in Germany and be an international band!!'

Alan could do a bit in Spain and the others in NI. Now Gretch is involved we would have a half decent guitarist as well!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll sing the harmonies. You should hear me sing. I've seen people vomit when I try. Remember Jeremy Hardy?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Given how all this is coming together ...........

I’ll control the volume............

Where’s the mute button?

Terry

That’ll be €50 Ray :- )


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What about a HarmonicaI have at least 3 quite decent ones here, perhaps I could learn to play by ear as well.:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Better by mouth I'm told.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Better by mouth I'm told.


I was going to call it a mouth organ, but thought better of it :laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you hear about the mouse who went into the music shop?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Did you hear about the mouse who went into the music shop?


He didn't ask for a mouse organ by any chance :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What about a HarmonicaI have at least 3 quite decent ones here, perhaps I could learn to play by ear as well.:smile2:


I was going to suggest that so I am glad you did! there you go! Its the one instrument I dont have in the arsenal. Over 2000 different instruments (well sounds x god knows how many combinations) I have now with my synth but ive not found a mouth organ yet.

You will have to learn some bluesy stuff, rock or some of the other dirge I produce. Chop chop! Ill expect to hear something by tea time!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I'll sing the harmonies. You should hear me sing. I've seen people vomit when I try. Remember Jeremy Hardy?


Oh I think people who can sing should be ruled out to be honest. I imagine you would do a good Shane MacGowan. Thats probably racist or summat but I dont imagine this band will be very PC anyway.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Oh I think people who can sing should be ruled out to be honest. I imagine you would do a good Shane MacGowan. Thats probably racist or summat but I dont imagine this band will be very PC anyway.


Hence why I want to be the sound man. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> What about a HarmonicaI have at least 3 quite decent ones here, perhaps I could learn to play by ear as well.:smile2:


I always thought you suck or blow with those things, how do you do that * by ear * ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> He didn't ask for a mouse organ by any chance :grin2:


He did. He said, "It's not for me it's for our Monica."


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Hence why I want to be the sound man. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


I always thought you were a sound man old chap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I always thought you suck or blow with those things, how do you do that * by ear * ?


It takes a lot of practice :laugh:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

You lot are crazy.

Sorry I didn’t respond when I posted a question but haven’t been online since.

Thanks for the info Alan. And yes, Terry, I checked Amazon,es which usually comes up trumps but sadly no guitar. 

Sal


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not contact Dawsons and see if they'll send one to Spain for you? It shouldn't cost that much. Mine cost me £20. If they have a regular shipper it shouldn't be much more.

Detailed Seller Information
Business Name: Dawsons Music Limited
Business Type:Limited Company
Trade Register Number:182088
VAT Number:GB151943369
Phone number:01925582420
Business Address:
Sterling House
810 Mndarin Court
Warrington
WA1 1GG
GB


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They do sell it themselves: https://www.dawsons.co.uk/redwood-rt1-electric-guitar

It £10 cheaper and delivery in the UK is very cheap at just £4.45. It's worth asking the question.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Why not contact Dawsons and see if they'll send one to Spain for you? It shouldn't cost that much. Mine cost me £20. If they have a regular shipper it shouldn't be much more.
> 
> Detailed Seller Information
> Business Name: Dawsons Music Limited
> ...


Thanks again Alan. Don is going to call them tomorrow. He used to play electric guitar back in the day in a band. Now uses a Spanish. Can't play as much as he would like. Has had surgery on both elbows and his hands cramp up - but he's still in there playing when he can! I mentioned your post to him and he was very interested in it so let's see what happens. Getting old is not for wimps!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I renovated a house in France for my brother in law four years ago. After that I had a lot of pain in the joints of my fingers. I just assumed it was the onset of Arthur Itis. I'd had three guitars in the van but I left them at home because I couldn't stand looking at them and not being able to play them. The thing was that I'd kept trying and become more and more annoyed that I couldn't do it. I left them at home thinking I wouldn't need them again. 

But I saw that guitar recommended, I browse guitars and cars from time to time, and realised that my fingers didn't hurt any more so because I'd always fancied a Telly I bought it to see how good a copy it would be and I hoped it would be OK. It is and my fingers are OK if tender at the tips not having played for several years. Good luck Sal. Anyway at that price it'll be a fantastic present for some deserving intermediate player with a crap guitar if it isn't good for Don or if mine isn't good for me. It is truly amazing the we could ever play at all given the crap guitars we had as kids. 1/2 inch actions near the octave some of them had.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. Don started off with stuff like that but I remember when I first met him as a lad of 17, working all sorts of jobs to afford the guitar of his dreams - at that time. A Fender Jaguar. Cherished it he did.


----------

